# 5 loại nước hoa gợi cảm dành cho phái đẹp được săn lùng nhiều nhất 2018



## nusy (23/11/18)

Phụ nữ đẹp và hiện đại là người biết đến hương vị đặc trưng. Vì vậy, nước hoa chính là vũ khí vô cùng lợi hại giúp quyến rũ và gây thương nhớ đối với nam giới.
_Dưới đây là 5 loại nước hoa gợi cảm dành cho phái đẹp đang nổi đình đám nhất 2018:_

*1. Chanel No.5- Chanel*
Lần đầu tiên mùi nước hoa N°5 kinh điển của Chanel xuất hiện trong thiết kế Red Edition đỏ thẫm tuyệt đẹp. Chanel N°5 được nhắc đến như định nghĩa của sự gợi cảm và thanh lịch tuyệt đối được truyền từ thế hệ này sang thế hệ khác.




​Hương thơm của aldehyde khiến cho mùi hương N°5 đa tầng và hòa quyện đến không thể tách biệt giữa các nốt hương. Ngoài aldehyde, thành phần chính của Chanel N°5 là những bông hoa hồng và hoa nhài ở cánh đồng Rose De Mai nổi tiếng tại Provence, Pháp.

*2. Joy- Dior*




​JOY by Dior mang đến sự nhẹ nhàng và thanh khiết. Hương đầu của cam quýt cùng loài hồng quý hiếm vùng Grasse hòa cùng hoa nhài tạo nên biến tấu khác lạ và độc đáo. Gỗ đàn hương thơm nồng đặc trưng là lựa chọn chủ đạo và ngự trị tại lớp hương giữa góp phần tăng độ quyến rũ. Cho lớp hương cuối, xạ hương trắng hoàn thiện toàn bộ hỗn hợp nước hoa. Tất cả tạo nên hiệu ứng gợi cảm, quyền lực mà vẫn vô cùng tự nhiên.

*3. Attrape- Reves- Louis Vuitton*




​Attrape-Rêves là mùi hương thứ 9 trong BST Les Parfums Louis Vuitton đại diện cho niềm đam mê dịch chuyển, phiêu du bất tận. Hơn cả một hương thơm, “giấc mơ” này còn là bước ngoặt lớn trong lịch sử sáng chế của thương hiệu. Có lẽ trong đời thật, không phải ai cũng được thỏa lòng dịch chuyển đến bất kỳ nơi đâu và bất kỳ lúc nào. Bởi vậy,  Attrape-Rêves đúng như cái tên, chính là giấc mơ được mở cánh cửa tâm trí lẫn tâm hồn, rũ bỏ mọi ràng buộc của người phụ nữ.

*4. L’interdit – Givenchy*




​Một sự phối hợp đối nghịch thú vị giữa hương hoa trắng và một loại hương ngập trong bóng tối. Được tạo bởi bậc thầy nước hoa nổi tiếng Dominique Ropion, Anne Flipoand Fanny Bal, L’Interdit phơi bày màu trắng ngần của hoa cam, hoa huệ và hoa nhài tương phản với tông màu sẫm ánh đỏ phát ra từ cỏ vetiver và hoắc hương.

*5. Good Girl Velet Fatale – Carolina Herrera*
Mùi hương Good Girl Velvet Fatale được bao bọc trong lớp nhung đỏ huyền bí và thiết kế thân chai là chiếc giày gót nhọn, toát lên nét đẹp nữ tính đầy kiêu hãnh. Phiên bản nước hoa đặc biệt giải phóng hấp lực tiềm ẩn của người phụ nữ.




​Hương thơm vừa dịu dàng, vừa khiêu khích là sự hòa quyện giữa hoa huệ, hoa nhài, hoa cam và hoa hồng Bulgari. Chút vị chanh, hạnh nhân và cà phê tươi tắn sẽ đánh thức mọi giác quan đang ngủ vùi. Ẩn mình trong đó là sự đắm đuối, mật ngọt của cacao, vani, đàn hương, quế và đậu Tonka.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## Ruby Do (7/5/21)

Hương thơm của aldehyde khiến cho mùi hương N°5 đa tầng và hòa quyện đến không thể tách biệt giữa các nốt hương


----------



## Huyền Nguyễn (7/5/21)

toàn những dòng nước hoa vip thế này thì chỉ muốn  ôm hết về thôi


----------



## ThuyNguyen (9/6/21)

Hương thơm của aldehyde khiến cho mùi hương N°5 đa tầng và hòa quyện đến không thể tách biệt giữa các nốt hương


----------



## Mesusu (19/6/21)

Hương thơm của aldehyde khiến cho mùi hương N°5 đa tầng và hòa quyện đến không thể tách biệt giữa các nốt hương.


----------



## Mesusu (19/6/21)

Hương thơm của aldehyde khiến cho mùi hương N°5 đa tầng và hòa quyện đến không thể tách biệt giữa các nốt hương.


----------

